# How to Walk in High Heels???



## rosegasm (May 3, 2011)

I know some people will say, "Just put one foot in front of the other", to which I would reply, "you've never worn a 3+" heel, have you?"

	A few years ago, I was pretty good at being able to walk in them, they would hurt, but I never would feel like I'd topple over. And then flats became popular and my heels were demoted to the back of my closet. I want to dress up my look now (flats are making me feel schlumpy lol), so I thought I'd retry heels again. Mistake. I feel like I'm always about to topple over, and if someone walks by me really fast, I feel very inclined to just spin, trip over myself, and fall on my butt/face, like something from Looney Tunes.

  	I'm not exactly short, 5'6" (I'm not THAT tall either), but I feel really awkward when I'm in a pair of 5" awesome heels and a lot of people are shorter than me. Makes me a little paranoid that someone might stick their foot out just to see me fall....

  	I've tried practicing at home (this makes me cringe because I don't wear shoes inside my home, but for the sake of not falling, it's worth it), and I do okay. However, once I get outside to the NYC sidewalk, notorious for uneven surfaces and cracks, I am scared to death and am tempted (but don't actually) to go barefoot. I've tried stilettos, and platformed heels (with a thicker heel than a stiletto) in pumps and secured strappy sandals.

  	When I'm out and about I see all these women glide around in huge platformed heels and I don't get how they can walk like 10 blocks without appearing as if they're going face down at any given moment. Especially since everyone walks so darn quickly in the city. I have a pair that slopes up at the toe, supposedly to help with walking, but it makes me especially prone to tipping forward when I'm standing still (like waiting for a traffic light).

  	Personally, I've grown accustomed to bringing my own pair of flats or flipflops to change into, but it feels like a cop out, lol.

  	Ladies, do you have any suggestions? TIA!


----------



## heart (May 3, 2011)

i know exactly how you feel.  here are three things that have helped me.

 	1) dr. scholl's shoe inserts (he has some specifically designed for heels)

  	2)  anti-slip padding... i forget the actual term but you can find them at almost any shoe store.  you just slap this baby onto the bottom of your shoe.

  	3)  make sure the shoe really is your size and maybe try 3 1/2" then move up as you get comfortable


----------



## Nepenthe (May 3, 2011)

I know this might sound crazy, but have you ever looked at how you walk?

  	When people wear flats, their gait can get really lazy and often don't actually pick up their feet all the way.  This does not translate well with heels, since you're balancing on the ball of your foot.

  	Though I will say that even though you see many women walking effortlessly in heels, I'd say most of them are inwardly cursing the pain of beautiful shoes.


----------



## rosegasm (May 4, 2011)

I think part of it is that I'm not used to putting too much weight on the ball of my foot anymore, so it might very well be the way I walk. =\


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

The love the elegant look of heels but I've been a flats girl my entire life. I can barely wear wedges without pain/toppling over.


----------



## kaliraksha (May 16, 2011)

Wear them to short affairs first... like dinner or movies. A small platform, wedges, thicker heels, stiletto boots are all good things to practice in. Pick up your feet more and support your weight on the ball of your feet, especially when taking stairs. You see it a lot on catwalks when models are wearing crazy heels they have almost a horse-like walk because they pick up their feet so high. Shoe inserts and the right size, like they were mentioned above is something else I agree with.

  	My friend likes to wear painful heels for the first few hrs while she gets ready then slip into heels that are more comfortable. She feels she tricks herself that way, lol. I won't buy heels that are that uncomfortable is always my first step. I always try on both shoes at the store a few times and walk around them a little, bend over, etc.


----------



## COBI (May 27, 2011)

I don't have any tips really.  I'm 5'10" and typically wear heels around 4"-5" inches.  By and large, they are not stilettos.  I sometimes get comments about why I wear heels when I'm so tall; and for me, it's because I feel flats (at work) make me feel frumpy.  I get compliments on a nearly daily basis about on my shoes, and have heard more than once that someone would like my "shoe closet."

  	For me, it's all about only purchasing heels that work for me.  I can walk well in most, but some are just so uncomfortable (because of shape, angle, etc) that I have to say "no" no matter how cute or hot they are.  There are some slopes/angles that I can NOT wear; they cause nerve pain if my foot is at the wrong angle.  Now, I can usually tell just by looking at the shoe, but can always tell the moment I try them on.

  	Other than that, the only advice I have is the one you dismiss: one foot in front of the other.

  	If someone had asked you this question a few years ago when you were wearing heels more often, how would you have answered them?

  	Lest I come off as thinking I'm all that when it comes to walking: I can walk all day long in heels, but I have lost my balance in my flat danskos on more than one occasion.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 27, 2011)

COBI said:


> I don't have any tips really.  I'm 5'10" and typically wear heels around 4"-5" inches.  By and large, they are not stilettos.  I sometimes get comments about why I wear heels when I'm so tall; and for me, it's because I feel flats (at work) make me feel frumpy.  I get compliments on a nearly daily basis about on my shoes, and have heard more than once that someone would like my "shoe closet."
> 
> For me, it's all about only purchasing heels that work for me.  I can walk well in most, but some are just so uncomfortable (because of shape, angle, etc) that I have to say "no" no matter how cute or hot they are.  There are some slopes/angles that I can NOT wear; they cause nerve pain if my foot is at the wrong angle.  Now, I can usually tell just by looking at the shoe, but can always tell the moment I try them on.
> 
> ...


	I'm the same height and I love some heels. Like you said I refuse to wear an uncomfortable shoe no matter how cute it may be. To the OP: As for walking in heels, I would suggest starting out in a heel height that you find comfortable and practice. Once you get the hang of that you can try other heights. Good luck!


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

I know this sounds silly, but I've actually seen some girls do it because they can't properly walk in them...

  	When you walk in flats, or barefoot, you put your heel down first, right?  I've seen a lot of girls try and put their heel down last.  My aunt, specifically, is in her 40s and cannot wear heels because she puts the ball of her foot down first and her heel last, which in thought process, and in seeing it - is completely wrong and makes you look like you have no idea what you're doing.

  	Also, I find a wedge heel to be a lot easier. Don't get me wrong, I have my regular heels and I have boots, however I always go for a *slightly* chunkier heel rather than a thin stilleto as I don't feel as confident in them.  I'm 5'8", which isn't ridiculously tall, however I also can't wear heels any higher than about 4".  I just tend to lose my sense of balance and wobble like Bambi first trying to walk, lol.

  	At the end of the day, it's all about comfort.  Try a lower heel, build up your confidence, watch how you walk in them, get inserts if need be, always stand tall - I find a good posture helps tremendously with heels, start of with a wedge/platform so there isn't AS much pressure on the ball of your foot, build up a tolerance to it, NEVER break in heels when you need to be doing a lot of walking, standing, etc. and practice, practice, practice!

  	I hope this has made sense - it's stupidly early in the morning and I haven't slept yet so I hope it helps somewhat!


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

PeachTwist said:


> I know this sounds silly, but I've actually seen some girls do it because they can't properly walk in them...
> 
> When you walk in flats, or barefoot, you put your heel down first, right?  I've seen a lot of girls try and put their heel down last.  My aunt, specifically, is in her 40s and cannot wear heels because she puts the ball of her foot down first and her heel last, which in thought process, and in seeing it - is completely wrong and makes you look like you have no idea what you're doing.
> 
> ...


  	i agree on the wedges! they are a good starting place for learning to walk in heels because they don't hurt your feet as much


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 21, 2011)

Heel, toe, heel, toe? Seriously I was walking in heels all wrong until I started doing this. I was kindof stomping around instead of actually walking. Buy properly fitting high heels with good foot support, I generally opt for shoes over sandals because of this. If your heel is moving around when you walk then most of the pressure is going to be on the ball of your foot. 

  	Having a pair of heels that you really love and goes with a lot of outfits helps too. I don't own many heels but the few I do are quite high (4") and my go-to pair are black with a slight platform and almond toe, my most "comfortable" pair. If I have a long night I know I can handle it in those black pumps. So having a good pair that you feel confident in and they look chic and fab you will be more inclined to wear them out without worry.

  	You can tell if a pair is going to work for you or not just by wearing them and walking back and forth in the store. If they squeeze or rub a certain way then it's a no go, no matter how cute.

  	For the ladies that are strutting it in heels up and down the city, they have lost all feeling in their feet or suck it up. I don't believe people when they say heels are comfortable. They are uncomfortable shoes, your feet will get crampy, but it should be in tolerable levels.


----------



## Cydonian (Jun 22, 2011)

I find that standing up REALLY straight (you almost have to over compensate initially to train your back) and sucking your stomach in flat and tight helps a lot. Most of walking in heels is balance! You'll achieve better balance when you stand straight and hold your tummy tight. Small steps are also important, even if you have a long gait. You don't want to take tiny baby steps, but you also don't want to stride trying to keep up with the guy next to you who is much taller lol! That automatically makes you look ridiculous.

  	Shoe inserts help a lot, especially the ones for heel pressure as I find that makes me wobble on heels the most... when the bottoms of my heels are killing me!

  	One last thing -- I've seen this A LOT and I think it's why a lot of girls can't walk in them: get your size. There shouldn't be a gap in the back of the shoe at all. I used to work in a shoe store and I couldn't believe the number of girls that were buying the wrong size shoe... we're talking 2, 3 sizes too big. I work in a downtown metro area and watch women walking in front of me trying to clop around a building while their heels are flopping off the backs of their feet. It just looks stupid. Make sure you stand and walk in the shoes BEFORE you buy them, they will fit differently if you just try them on sitting down (your muscles are flexed differently).

  	I do have heels that are comfortable, but wearing ANY shoe for 8+ hours will be painful.


----------

